# Hello I'm new too



## bunny girl (Jul 3, 2003)

Hi there

Just a quick introduction ...

My boyfriend and I have been actively trying to conceive for almost two years, and only half-heartedly preventing for several years before that. He has had a semen analysis ("satisfactory" - I guess they didn't want him getting big-headed!), I have had the usual blood tests (all fine) and am now on the waiting list for a lap and dye test.

It's just getting more and more painful being surrounded by all my fertile friends and relations and their beautiful babies. I've tried everything (acupuncture, vitamins, green tea, reflexology, grapefruit juice, yoga, and of course good old fashioned sex!!) and nothing has worked yet. It just feels like it will never happen.

I get the feeling we are all in the same boat here, which is in itself a huge relief - not that I'd wish this on anyone, but it does help to know I'm not alone.

Bunny Girl


----------



## BethB (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi Bun,

I've just found this site too,it's making me feel a bit more 'normal'.
Apparently,1 in 6 people have trouble conceiving so there's obviously a lot of folk keeping mum about it.
My history is somehere below your message I think,have a look.Our situations are different but our family and friends certainly  have the 'super fertile' thing in common!

Lots of luck and 

BethB


----------



## ellie ryan (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi 
I'm fairly new to but welcome,believe me you will find so much help and support here ,i know i have.
my history sounds exactly like yours.
we had been Tc half heartedly for 3 yrs then for the past 2 concisely. then last Xmas i went to my GP and we went through initial tests.in July my referral came through,i was due to have a lap and dye and waited for my appointment to come through,mad thing is the appointment for the results of lap and dye came through straight away.anyway the date i got would of been the time of my period so they changed it.i went for my pre med on October 14th .they did a pregnancy test and two faint lines came up so they took some more blood and sent it away.i had to wait till the Monday to have it confirmed.i was so in shock dared not to be to happy but even so i couldn't believe how lucky i was.i rand DH in tears .
on the Monday they told me i was either very early pregnant or id lost it.following day i had scans ,blood tests and they told us it was an ectopic.we felt as though our hearts had been ripped out we still do.
last Friday we lost our much wanted baby and i had surgery to remove half of my left tube.Ive been devastated ever since.
But thanks to everyone at ff I'm taking a day at a time.its so good to know your not alone because you really believe you are.it helps so much to talk to other who know and understand the emotions your feeling. you'll learn so much to its so helpful.believe me you,ll soon become as addicted as the rest of us.
i really hope and pray all your dreams come true you deserve it honey.
        loadz of luv and luck to you and your partner
                      Ellie and Mark Ryan

                            xxxxxxxx


----------



## olwen (Oct 26, 2004)

You are definately not alone.  I only discovered the chatroom yesterday and it has already made me feel a lot stronger reading everyones messages and getting some replies to mine.  I am pretty addicted already....

My situation is a bit different from yours in that my husbands sperm quality is very poor.  We have been through 3 IUI cycles and an ICSI cycle and now we are waiting to try again.  There is a lot of waiting in this whole process and for me that is one of the hardest parts.  I am not very patient and it is made all the harder as everyone around me seems to fall pregnant at the drop of a hat.  It feels like everyone else is super-fertile apart from me, but I am now realising just how many people are in the same situation as me.  Waiting for the lap and dye test was particularly hard as my imagination was running wild with all the things that they might find wrong with me.  And I was petrified that they would either give me too much anaesthetic and I wouldnt wake up or that they wouldnt give me enough and I would wake up half way through!  I was really scared about the whole procedure, but its actually not so terrible.

I have also tried lots of the things that you have - vitamins and detox, acupuncture, massage, homeopathy, etc, etc.  I dont know if any of them help but I figure that they certainly dont do any harm and at the very least treating myself to some acupuncture or a massage every once in a while also helps lift my spirits. 

Thinking of you.
Olwen


----------



## bunny girl (Jul 3, 2003)

Thanks for the warm welcome BethB, Ellie and Olwen!

I’m so sorry to hear what you’ve been through in the past week Ellie and am glad that talking to people on here is helping a bit.

I think we all deserve lots and lots of   !

Bunny
x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Bunny

Welcome to FF!  It is a fab site and you will get tons of support and friendly advice here.

Wishing you luck with your journey.

If there is anything you need, please ask.

Laine x


----------

